# [CLOSED][ebuild] do tvmobili 2.1.0.3282

## Bialy

Zażyczyłem sobie zainstalować tvmobili.

Ściągnąłem najnowsze .tar.gz ze strony projektu, lecz nie znalazłem do niego ebuild'a.

Na google występuje tylko ebuild do wersji 2.0.3088:

```
# Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=3

MY_P="${PN}-kit-linux-i386-${PV}"

DESCRIPTION="A free DLNA Media Server"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.tvmobili.com"

SRC_URI="http://www.tvmobili.com/binaries/rc/tvmobili-kit-glibc2.5.0-linux-i386.tar.gz -> ${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="as-is"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="amd64? (

      app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

src_compile() {

   einfo "This is a binary package, nothing to compile."

}

src_install() {

   insinto /etc

   doins -r etc

   dobin usr/local/bin/tvmobilisvcd

   sed -i -e 's@/usr/local@/usr@g' startup.sh || die

   newbin startup.sh ${PN}

   newgrp   ${PN}

   diropts -m0775

   dodir /var/run/${PN}

   fowners   root:${PN} /var/run/${PN}

   diropts -m0775

   dodir /var/log/${PN}

   fowners   root:${PN} /var/log/${PN}

}

pkg_postinst() {

   ewarn "You can start ${PN} by executing the ${PN} script"

   ewarn "Note: you need to be in the ${PN} group!"

}
```

Wyedytowałem 'SRC_URI' i spróbowałem zainstalować (tak naiwnie  :Wink:  ):

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282 from x-portage

 * tvmobili-2.1.0.3282.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking tvmobili-2.1.0.3282.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work ...

 * This is a binary package, nothing to compile.

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282

>>> Install tvmobili-2.1.0.3282 into /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/image/ category media-tv

install: cannot stat `etc': No such file or directory

!!! doins: etc does not exist

doins failed

!!! dobin: usr/local/bin/tvmobilisvcd does not exist

dobin failed

sed: can't read startup.sh: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282 failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 165:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       sed -i -e 's@/usr/local@/usr@g' startup.sh || die;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work/tvmobili-kit-linux-i386-2.1.0.3282'

 * QA Notice: file does not exist:

 *

 *      doins: etc does not exist

 *      dobin: usr/local/bin/tvmobilisvcd does not exist
```

Niestety nie mam wiedzy jak to można zmusić do działania, choć próbowałem kombinować  :Very Happy: 

Jest ktoś w stanie pomóc?Last edited by Bialy on Thu Oct 06, 2011 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

Okazało się, że plik .tar.gz posiada strukturę:

```

tvmobili/etc

        /usr
```

Spłycenie struktury do etc/ oraz usr/ zlikwidowało błąd

```
install: cannot stat `etc': No such file or directory 

!!! doins: etc does not exist
```

Natomiast teraz otrzymuję takie cóś:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282 from x-portage

 * tvmobili-2.1.0.3282.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking tvmobili-2.1.0.3282.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work ...

 * This is a binary package, nothing to compile.

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282

>>> Install tvmobili-2.1.0.3282 into /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/image/ category media-tv

!!! dobin: usr/local/bin/tvmobilisvcd does not exist

dobin failed

sed: can't read startup.sh: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282 failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 167:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       sed -i -e 's@/usr/local@/usr@g' startup.sh || die;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/tvmobili-2.1.0.3282/work/tvmobili-kit-linux-i386-2.1.0.3282'

 * QA Notice: file does not exist:

 *

 *      dobin: usr/local/bin/tvmobilisvcd does not exist
```

----------

## Bialy

Syf straszny.

Nawet skrypt startowy wymaga poprawy  :Confused: 

Spróbuję znaleźć coś innego.

----------

